
Facebook's diversity push hampered by its own hiring practices - randomerr
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/10/facebook-diversity-hampered-by-hiring-practices/
======
iamdave
_To that end the company instituted a points-based incentive program the year
prior, geared towards bringing on more hispanic, black and female workers. So
far, it hasn 't worked out too well (no, Peter Thiel doesn't count). And now
it appears we finally know why._

Because a "points based system" comes frighteningly close to tokenism?

 _According to a Bloomberg report, despite a number of minority candidates
making it through the rigorous interview process, the final decision always
fell on engineering leaders who nearly exclusively picked white or Asian men._

Oh.

------
joeblow9999
Trying to figure out how FB policy on selling firearms is somehow related...

